# Small Engine Repairers!



## mamclr (Nov 10, 2008)

Need some help - have a Poulan leaf blower that I'm trying to get running for a friend. When I looked at it the pull start acted like it was stuck. I got it loosened up without much trouble but took the case off anyway just to make sure there were no other problems. Everything looked good so I cranked it up after reassembly. It took quite a few pulls but it started and ran for several minutes before stopping on it's own. Again it acted like it was locked up. I called my friend for more details and found out that he had used the wrong gas/oil mix. I corrected that after freeing the engine up for a second time but it will not restart. It has spark, the correct gas/oil mix and compression (above 60psi and it holds). It's a 25cc, mod.# WT200, Ser. 304295N302770-2. My friend swears that he is under the 50hr life duration limit. There's not that much to this engine. What am I missing here guys? 

-Mac-


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well you need to know why it locks up!

I would check the flywheel for a stripped out key, possibly causing the ignition to be out of time and preventing the engine from starting.


----------



## mamclr (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks, I'll try that tomorrow. I thought maybe the reason it locked up before was the incorrect gas/oil mix - not enough oil for lubrication and increased heat. Maybe not. What causes pin shear on a leaf blower? (I know what does it on a lawnmower but you usually don't have obstacles with a blower.)

-Mac-


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The piston and cylinder is scored. 60# is not enough compression. Pull off the muffler and look.

Note: The 50hr life duration limit is for emissions compliance. It has nothing to do with how long the engine will last. In fact, if the wrong mix is used,, the engine will last about 1 minute


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Your hard starts could also be from gumming, old oil on the inside of the carb in the little screen. (Most generally if it dont start on the second or third pull, im tearing down the carb to clean it, unless its like what 30yeartech says and a sheared key). But on the other hand, if its locking up, maybe more damage inside then expected. Sometimes less oil in the mix can cause this. Obviously not the first time its locked up. Good little blowers, I just serviced one of those.


----------



## mamclr (Nov 10, 2008)

Any idea on the range the compression should be?

-Mac-


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Over 90


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

If I had to guess, anything above 90 or 95. You do have some low compression on that, 60 is low. Just cause it holds doesn't meen the cylinder is good. I'm gonna guess your cylinder and piston is gone like hankster quoted above. Low oil in a two stroke is evil, take your muffler off and take a look inside with a flash light at the cylinder wall and piston skirt. I bet she has a bunch of scratches (scoring) up and down the cylinder wall and piston skirt. That would be a good guess for it locking up too. (Aluminum transfer from piston skirt to cylinder wall, "lack of oil = overheating" therefore aluminum transfer once there, it will never be the same) Runs good for a few minutes then locks up. I think you just found your answer.


----------



## mamclr (Nov 10, 2008)

I couldn't see the cylinder wall very well but the top compression I got was 70psi - still too low. I called the mfg. help line earlier today to get the correct compression and they said no lower than 90psi. It's toast. I appreciate all the advice!

-Mac-


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Poulan makes some horrible blowers, good thing you put it out of its misery. I suggest a proper burial and run it over with a dump truck.


----------



## cub169 (Nov 30, 2008)

I've got a Poulan BV1800 that I bought new in '98, and it's still blow/vac'ing great! Never had a problem out of this thing once. 'Course, I've always used the same oil, and run Stabil on the last tank-full for winter storage. Can't complain.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

there are some good ones, but most are junk


----------

